# One Thing That Has Struck Me About the Two Mass Shootings



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 6, 2009)

As I was watching coverage of the Orlando shootings this afternoon it really hit me how completely absent the language of sin and responsibility is from our national context and conversation.

What do you think?


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 6, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> As I was watching coverage of the Orlando shootings this afternoon it really hit me how completely absent the language of sin and responsibility is from our national context and conversation.
> 
> What do you think?



I've been listening to commentary about the shooting in Texas and it appears that the MSM (Main Stream Media) is falling all over themselves to make it appear that the shooting had nothing at all to do with his Muslim faith.

To answer your question: If the shooter were a white, male Christian, it might be a different story.


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 6, 2009)

Carl, I don't know if I agree. I find that our society (western society, I mean) is loathe to blame anything on sin or the sinful nature of the person. Even if it was a white male, I think they might look at this upbringing, influences in his life - basically, they would try to figure out "why he went bad."


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 6, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Carl, I don't know if I agree. I find that our society (western society, I mean) is loathe to blame anything on sin or the sinful nature of the person. Even if it was a white male, I think they might look at this upbringing, influences in his life - basically, they would try to figure out "why he went bad."



Maybe I should clarify...

If a white, male Christian blew up an abortion clinic, the MSM would have absolutely no qualms about blaming "fundamental Christianity" as the culprit. Maybe they wouldn't blame the individual _per se_, but they wouldn't tip-toe around his religious beliefs.

The fact that the MSM nearly gags on the word "terrorist" (again, except when applied to Christians) in reference to Muslims is the proof in the pudding.


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 6, 2009)

carlgobelman said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > Carl, I don't know if I agree. I find that our society (western society, I mean) is loathe to blame anything on sin or the sinful nature of the person. Even if it was a white male, I think they might look at this upbringing, influences in his life - basically, they would try to figure out "why he went bad."
> ...



Ah. I think I misunderstood your original post a bit. I stand by what I said, but I do agree that the media is often more likely to blame violence on fundamentalist Christians than fundamentalist Muslims.


----------



## carlgobelman (Nov 6, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> I stand by what I said, but I do agree that the media is often more likely to blame violence on fundamentalist Christians than fundamentalist Muslims.



Agreed! It's never anybody's fault (the old nurture vs. nature argument).


----------



## Archlute (Nov 6, 2009)

The root problem of worshipping a false god, and living out the tenets of a false religion will certainly never be stated.


----------

